# acryliwood?



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I'm interested in making some pen blanks. I see that some people use acryliwood. what is your experience with acryliwood compared to regular wood?

Is there a source to buy the acrylic and process the blanks yourself? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I have never done it but these people make their own blanks.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f178/

If can go to library there several methods listed including equipment & materials to buy


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

thanks for the link, wildwood.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, you are talking about acrylic resin stabilized wood? You can get the resin here. You will also need a vacuum chamber. I made mine from a pickle jar and brake bleeder pump, see here. With this set up I can stabilize anything that fits in the pickle jar. I like to stabilize spalted woods which while they have spectacular grain they are generally pretty soft and kind of mushy. The acrylic really firms up the soft spots and takes on a beautiful polished finish.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Bondo


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Bondo - can we get a tutorial please?


----------

